# Arrow rests for recurves



## skeeziks (Apr 14, 2004)

Can anyone give me any info as to the type of arrow rest I need for my recurve? It's 62inches, and a 45# pull. The one I'm using now, everytime I draw back the arrow falls of the rest. Thanks.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Your draw should be smooth and steady all the way to ancor point...
A recurve does not need any fancy rest you will need to practice till you build up the arm strenght for a smooth steady draw...


----------



## DrZ (Apr 28, 2004)

What type of rest are you using now? If your recurve is center shot and drilled for a button, the most accurate, forgiving and tunable rest is a flipper style rest coupled with a cushion plunger. It isnt the most traditional type of rest if traditional is what you are going for. Many traditionalists dont use an elevated rest. Instead they shoot of the shelf. I agree with Atrkyhntr that id doesnt really sound like the rest is your issue unless it is broken or put on the bow incorrectly. The arrow falling off the rest is a very common problem for many finger shooters when they start out. Most of the problem steams from issues with finger pressure on the string. After shooting fingers for a while it isnt even something you will think about but I recommend the following three steps to beginners. 1) Take a deep hook with your fingers. Some people find it hard to believe but most Olympic level recurve shooters grip the string close to the second knuckle on their middle finger. 2) For the first inch of the draw roll the string in your hook. Just a little bit is all it takes, not even a ¼ of a rotation is more than enough. This will push the shaft tight against your button/plate. This tension, if set up properly at the beginning of the shot will remain for the entire draw. This may sound complex here but it is really simple to do and it is probably the most effective step you can take to solving your problem. 3) Keep most of the weight on your bottom two fingers and let the top finger just go along for the ride. If you try these three things, especially the second one, Im sure it will solve your arrow problem. Let me know how it works.


----------



## noboatdave (May 5, 2004)

If you are canting the bow then cant your string hand the same.


----------



## skeeziks (Apr 14, 2004)

DrZ, The rest I have now is a flipper style. I guess have to become more familiarized with the bow. Thanks for the sound advice!! I'll definetly let you know how it goes. Can I contact you if I have anymore questions? Once again, thanks!!


----------



## DrZ (Apr 28, 2004)

No problem. Feel free to send me a PM if you have any questions.


----------



## skeeziks (Apr 14, 2004)

Will do! Thanks!


----------

